# Darwin construction jobs



## samantha_slater1 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi, me and my family are in the very early stages of applying for a visa from the uk. We will hopefully be joining my brother and his family in Darwin. We were just wondering if any one would know what the construction industry is like in Darwin and surrounding areas at the min? Any advice would be apreciated.
many thanks Sam


----------

